# question about thermostat setting in 201 gulfsport



## leisle (Dec 5, 2022)

What setting should thermostat be on? Having to manually turn heat on and off as it never seems to go on of off on its own.


----------



## youngfartsrvparts (Dec 15, 2022)

RV Thermostats should always be set to auto!!


----------



## hiroka (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello, thank you for your answer, it helps me too.


----------

